# Dokument automatisch ohne Benutzerzustimmung drucken



## Steusi (12. März 2010)

Moin Leute,

*kurz:*
Habe mit JavaScript den Druckdialog bei einer zu druckenden Seite geöffnet, wie kann ich dies automatisch bestätigen.
Sprich, der User ruft die Seite auf und sofort wird gedruckt!

Danke

*ausführlich:*
ich arbeite im Intranet nur als Info vorweg.
Ich möchte gern automatisch unzählige automatisierte Schreiben drucken. Mit PHP habe ich für jedes Schreiben eine PDF Dateien erzeugt, funktioniert auch wunderbar. Natürliche müssen diese Dateien noch gedruckt werden. Nur wie?

1. Gedanke mit PHP:
- PDF Datei an PrintServer\Drucker übergeben, mittels Linuxbefehl über system();

2. Gedanke kam durch Google, als ich danach suchte --> mittels JavaScript
- Habe mich mal etwas belesen und auch genug sehr gute Beispiele gefunden, bin soweit: 

 PHP erstellt PDF-Datei, führt JavaScript aus, welches wiederum den Druckdialog öffnen mit übergebenen Drucker aus dem Netzwerk. Alles super, nur wie bestätige ich den Druckdialog mit OK, damit der Druckvorgang gestartet wird?

Hoffe jemand hat einen Tipp 
Danke


----------



## Sven Mintel (12. März 2010)

Moin,



Steusi hat gesagt.:


> Alles super, nur wie bestätige ich den Druckdialog mit OK, damit der Druckvorgang gestartet wird?



mit Javascript...garnicht 

Du musst da wohl Gedanke 1 weiterverfolgen.


----------



## Steusi (22. März 2010)

Oh, das ist sehr schade. Gut, wenn es nicht klappt, muss ich es mit PHP selbst versuchen. Wird sich aber nicht ganz so einfach realisieren lassen.

Oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit beim Browser etwas zu hinterlegen, damit er es automatisch annimmt? Bei Firefox ist doch einiges möglich oder?


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. März 2010)

Steusi hat gesagt.:


> Bei Firefox ist doch einiges möglich oder?



Jo, ist es.
Erzeuge einen neuen config-Wert vom Typ Boolean mit dem Namen *print.always_print_silent* und dem Wert *true*


----------



## Steusi (22. März 2010)

Danke für den Tipp, hat leider nicht geklappt. Aber ich denke es kann auch schnell zu Problemen kommen mit dem Script, da PHP die PDF Datei schnell erzeugt, und dann JavaScript weiterarbeiten muss, und nicht nachkommt. Ich werde versuchen einen geeigneten Linux Befehl zu finden, welcher mir erlaubt in etwa folgendes erlaubt:

Sende Datei an \\Server\Drucker

Danke Sven Mintel!


----------



## Gunah (22. März 2010)

Ich weiss jetzt nicht für welche zwecke du es benötigst... aber schau dir sonst mal CUPS an und nimm statt system() lieber eine SSH Session...
und lasse es ggf. per Cron laufen... nicht das es ein Laufzeitproblem gibt...


----------



## NoUse4aNick (22. März 2010)

Also wenn du eh den FF benutzt, dann gibt es sehr wohl eine Variante das automatisch OK gedrückt wird, in dem du das Addon Greasemonkey Installierst, und dir ein Script erstellt, das nach einem OK Dialog sucht und diesen dann immer bestätigt.

Der Nachteil der Sache ist eben das du immer Greasemonkey mit deinem Script brauchst.


----------

